# Tastaturbelegung ändern in der Registry?



## tombo82 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, unter XP 
die Tastatur so zu verändern, das man beim drücken der Cursortaste hoch, einen druck der Tasten TAB + SHIFT emuliert und beim Cursor runter einen TAB Druck?


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2009)

Moin,

ob das in der Registry geht, ist mir nicht bekannt!

Ich würde das eh' besser in der Software lösen und dort die Keyevents abfangen! Das ist sicher deutlich sauberer ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Navy (24. Februar 2009)

Informationen über die Änderung des Keyboard-Mappings erhältst Du hier: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-caps-lock-key-in-windows-vista/


----------



## tombo82 (24. Februar 2009)

ich brauche leider eine sehr zeitnahe Lösung :-(


----------



## vfl_freak (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

eine kurze Suche bei  bringt Dir jede Menge Einträge zu diesem Thema. Habe mal mit "Tastatur Registry" gesucht und gleich im ersten Treffer folgendes gefunden:



> Mit dem Registryschlüssel "Scancode Map" im Pfad "[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout]" kann jede, ja wirklich jede Taste mit dem Scancode einer beliebigen anderen Taste belegt werden. (Man kann sogar der Ctrl-, Return- oder Windows-Taste den Scancode einer Buchstabentaste geben. Vorsicht beim Nachmachen) Dort habe ich der WWW-Taste den Scancode einer programmierbaren Taste gegeben.



Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ZodiacXP (24. Februar 2009)

Hiermit kannst du sehr viel anstellen:
http://www.autohotkey.com/

Es gibt auch eine Referenz dabei. Alles nicht schwer zu finden. Kurz einarbeiten, eine Zeile für dein Vorhaben schreiben, laufen lassen, fertig.


----------

